# Politically Incorrect



## Firemajic (Jan 4, 2017)

*The golden bowl lies broken
beside the empty wishing well
weeds grow deeply rooted
in the cracks of the Liberty Bell

In God we trust is now taboo
religion is so passé
retire the Holy Bible
it is not cool to pray

The President is an apprentice
our flag hangs limp with shame
politics  another agenda
in a rich man's game


Stress is the new social disease
the nation is mentally ill
but don't worry Doctors have the cure
if you can afford the magic pill

The blind are leading the blind
straight to the gates of hell
maybe the Devil will be kind enough
to repair the Liberty Bell *


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 4, 2017)

topical! divisive 

May I give you the Wooden Spoon Award for the day? LOL

only one oopsie that I can see - the blind *are* leading the blind


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 4, 2017)

Ell337 said:


> topical! divisive
> 
> May I give you the Wooden Spoon Award for the day? LOL
> 
> only one oopsie that I can see - the blind *are* leading the blind




Fixed! Thank you!


----------



## Nellie (Jan 4, 2017)

This poem says it all. I love this verse. He is only an apprentice, but he's hanging limp in his rich man's game. 



Firemajic said:


> *
> 
> The President is an apprentice
> our flag hangs limp with shame
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 4, 2017)

Nellie said:


> This poem says it all. I love this verse. He is only an apprentice, but he's hanging limp in his rich man's game.




LOL... yeah... Thank you, Nellie...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 4, 2017)

Good idea, I have a problem with the scansion though. A thought:

The golden bowl lies broken
 beside the wishing well
 weeds are deeply rooted
 in the cracks in the Liberty Bell

 In God we trust is now taboo
 religion so passé
 retire the Holy Bible
 it's not so cool to pray


----------



## Absolem (Jan 4, 2017)

I love this poem. Wouldn't change a thing. The topics a personal one for me. Great read.


----------



## sas (Jan 4, 2017)

As an atheist, topic rang my bell, too.  smiles.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 4, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> *The golden bowl lies broken
> beside the wishing well
> weeds are deeply rooted
> in the cracks in the Liberty Bell
> ...





Bloggsworth said:


> Good idea, I have a problem with the scansion though. A thought:
> 
> The golden bowl lies broken
> beside the wishing well
> ...





Thank you Bloggsworth, I made the changes you suggested, and it sounds more.... poetically correct...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 4, 2017)

Absolem said:


> I love this poem. Wouldn't change a thing. The topics a personal one for me. Great read.




Thank you, Absolem... I am glad you liked this poem, I appreciate your comments... 





sas said:


> As an atheist, topic rang my bell, too.  smiles.




And that is a good thing.... yes?   Thank you sas, your comments delight me...


----------



## ned (Jan 4, 2017)

hello - this is hilarious Fire! - with plenty of wit and nice rhymes hitting the spot.

love the brassy and bold language like-
retire the holy bible, it is not cool to pray     (it's so uncool to pray?)

if you can't laugh at the situation, you'll only end up crying...
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 5, 2017)

ned said:


> hello - this is hilarious Fire! - with plenty of wit and nice rhymes hitting the spot.
> 
> love the brassy and bold language like-
> retire the holy bible, it is not cool to pray     (it's so uncool to pray?)
> ...




Yeah, sometimes laughter IS the best medicine, glad you saw the humor, ned... I was tryin' to be subtle.. 
Thank you so much for reading and commenting, I appreciate...


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 5, 2017)

I enjoyed this too. The humour is subtle but unmistakeable and, like all good comedy, it's based on a lot of truth. Really well done!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2017)

jenthepen said:


> I enjoyed this too. The humour is subtle but unmistakeable and, like all good comedy, it's based on a lot of truth. Really well done!




The truth is maybe easier to swallow, if seasoned with a delicate dash of humor...  Thank you for reading and commenting...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Great poem with a smooth and sumptuous finish! : D


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2017)

danielstj said:


> Great poem with a smooth and sumptuous finish! : D




Thank you, Daniel... I am glad you enjoyed reading my poem... 

Thanks to all who "Liked" my poem... I appreciate...


----------



## Absolem (Jan 15, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you, Daniel... I am glad you enjoyed reading my poem...
> 
> Thanks to all who "Liked" my poem... I appreciate...



On second read why wouldn't god instead of the devil repair the liberty bell?


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolem said:


> On second read why wouldn't god instead of the devil repair the liberty bell?




Because God has been removed from the equation ... Now, our best hope is that the devil will show mercy...


----------



## Absolem (Jan 15, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Because God has been removed from the equation ... Now, our best hope is that the devil will show mercy...


The devil knows no mercy. which could be part of the aesthetic. Either way its your work and its a great piece either way.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolem said:


> The devil knows no mercy.





Exactly. which means we are all screwed... yes?


----------



## Absolem (Jan 15, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Exactly. which means we are all screwed... yes?



The devil shows no mercy but Jesus is full of mercy and truth... Im starting to get prechy here. Don't get me started


----------



## Nellie (Jan 15, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Exactly. which means we are all screwed... yes?



Yes! Wait 'til Friday.... Oh boy... then we'll be in bed with tyrants.


----------

